# Kirkwood Traditional Archery



## Wolfgreyt (Oct 26, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has tried out any of the bows built by Kirkwood Archery in Ontario. Or currently owns one? I would like an opinion or review on their bows.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Friend of mine bought one. Nice d shape longbows. I thought it shot very nice and the price was very reasonable


----------

